# Best portrait lens for Canon Rebel XSi.?



## dealrocker (Oct 27, 2009)

My brother has a Canon EOS Rebel XSi and he want to get the best portrait lens that will do good job both indoor and outdoor for around $200-$400. He is totally a newbie and doesn't know what to get. After going through some search on internet, he stumbled across EF 85mm f/1.8 and the 50mm f/1.4, but confused to choose the best one. Is there any better lens for that price out there.  


 Please help.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

There are a few good options in that price range, but not a whole lot.

I think the two lenses you have listed, are both good options.  Both are quite good lenses and actually a great bargain in terms of quality for price.

To decide between the two, it would help to know how much room/space there is to shoot with.  It's usually preffered to have a longer lens for portraits...but that means you have to be farther back from your subject.  For shooting head shots, or even 3/4 shots, the 85mm might be OK, but not in a small room.  If you're shooting outdoors, either lens would be OK.  
If space is an issue, the 50mm might be a better choice


----------



## Sep (Oct 27, 2009)

the 50mm 1.4 is a good choice. If it was me, I'd get the 50mm 1.4, I wouldnt even mind going for the 50mm 1.8 which is only 80 bucks. It does have cheap construction, but it's a good lens regardless, you just have to look past the horrible construction, which is where the 1.4 comes in. It's better, superior quality in terms of built and a little bit faster, which I dont think he will be using anyways.


----------

